# Is there a RC TX/RX system to fit my needs?



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Have a 80' x 200' layout. Am 79 and knees don't like working at ground level any more. Would like to have all my locos running battery power in trailing cars. Would like to find a RC system which would allow me to control any or all locos at any one time. Need to have reliable minimum 150' line of sight communication. Want to be able to sit down and play trains without getting up to turn off battery supply to certain locos - want to perform that function with one TX.

Is there such a system available? Seems like it would likely need to be a 2.4GHZ system to obtain 150' line of sight communication. So far I haven't found a product which will allow control of multiple locos with one TX. Am I missing an obvious product?

Thanks for your help.

Roger Bush
Central TX


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Most systems will control multiple locos. Perhaps you want dual displays? 

The Aristo system comes to mind first, will you be running sound? 

Greg


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes - am running Phoenix P8 sound boards. All LGB locos. All steam. Not sure what a dual display is. Specifically what Aristo system would suit my needs? 

Thanks, Roger Bush


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aristo Revolution Train Engineer. 

You can have up to 6 "cabs" defined I believe at one time... up to 99 locos in the system... some controllers have 2 speed knobs and 2 speed displays, mostly in DCC, but that is track power... 

Maybe the new Airwire controller (sort of DCC over the air) would show multiple locos... that is another alternative. 

Before we get going anywhere, will you consist locos (multiple locos in the same train), and what features need to be available by remote control? 

Greg


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

I don't have any need for multiple locos. 

Features needed by remote control would be all sound - bell, whistle, air compressor, coal shoveling, chuff, blow down, etc. - which I have on my Phoenix P8 boards. Don't need smoke. Somehow I got the idea the Aristo Revolution Train Engineer produced generic steam sounds and would make my Phoenix boards useless. 

Currently have 7 locos with trailing battery cars. One loco is using Railboss fob setup. 

The other 6 use Locolinc RX which aren't to my liking. Don't enjoy walking around the layout to be within a few feet of the RX and don't like the loud motor growl (no motor growl with Raiboss). 

Hope my reply helps focus on a solution for me. 

Roger


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can buy the unit and not use the sound, but you might need an extra board to control the Phoenix. 

Cheaper than the AirWire, and better radio range usually. 

BUT Airwire does have more features, better menus (in my opinion on the new controller), and (my opinion) more robust circuitry. 

I'd investigate both, looking at price and features. There are plenty of people on this forum who use these systems. 

Greg


----------

